# Chicago Suburbs Prices?



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

Lost a bid today being “substantially higher than her other quotes..” 

Chicagoland - Commercial, local bar, about 8k sq/ft plus 3 of their family member’s driveways. Quoted them plow/salt $175/75 plus $40/driveway. Told me I was substantially higher than their other quotes. Tried negotiating down to $200 for plow+salt. No dice. Oh well - can’t win em all right? Am I bidding too high? On to the next one I guess..


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

BillyM83 said:


> Lost a bid today being "substantially higher than her other quotes.."
> 
> Chicagoland - Commercial, local bar, about 8k sq/ft plus 3 of their family member's driveways. Quoted them plow/salt $175/75 plus $40/driveway. Told me I was substantially higher than their other quotes. Tried negotiating down to $200 for plow+salt. No dice. Oh well - can't win em all right? Am I bidding too high? On to the next one I guess..


If thats what you need to make a profit then dont listen to them. I learned long ago to stick to your pricing. You will get the jobs, and you'll be a lot happier.


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

Its better to stay home and make no money rather than work and lose money


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm with Grant. Your prices are your prices. If it takes 25.00 to match a bid, fine. But don't step on your own foot to get a contract. The ones you have to lowball yourself on will also be the ones that complain the most and expect the most freebies.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's bar is it really worth the headache?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Shopping for a contractor in January?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Sound like typical business to me... try to beat the price down.

Heck, at this point you have invested your time in the dance... just ask him flat out "where do I have to be at to get it"

I have found that you will not get the correct price, as they will try to cut a few percent. So come in a few percent higher than what they tell you and see if you can still make money. If not, walk away.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

There just cheap, unprepared and know they will find a old drunk in the bar that has a plow or knows somebody that does. Move on best thing to do. For all you know these prices may not be from a legit contractor.

Lots of these dummy's won't even ask for insurance. They don't care its only snow plowing.


----------



## Meezer (Apr 3, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Shopping for a contractor in January?


Yes, whoever they were using probably flaked out & they're now looking for the next lowballer....


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Meezer said:


> Yes, whoever they were using probably flaked out & they're now looking for the next lowballer....


That!


----------



## BillyM83 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the support, everyone!


----------



## zicesariz (Feb 20, 2018)

BillyM83 said:


> Lost a bid today being "substantially higher than her other quotes.."
> 
> Chicagoland - Commercial, local bar, about 8k sq/ft plus 3 of their family member's driveways. Quoted them plow/salt $175/75 plus $40/driveway. Told me I was substantially higher than their other quotes. Tried negotiating down to $200 for plow+salt. No dice. Oh well - can't win em all right? Am I bidding too high? On to the next one I guess..


i would charge $150 to $200 per visit + $17 or $20 per salt of bag


----------



## SchertzServicesLLC (Oct 17, 2017)

Bars are a pain in the a... I was always worried some drunk would run behind the truck. It happened one day and she fell over and I just happened to see her while backing up. Walk away happy. I don’t do bars or gas stations and I’m happy with that. But I guess I did just take on Walmart and I’m sure that’s 100x worse ‍♂


----------

